# My fewspot stallion



## HGFarm (Aug 18, 2013)

Here is 'Spot' (DRK Spotanious Combustion). He is 3 this year. His first two foals arrived this year also, a colt and recently a filly - both loud black and whites. Just snapped a few pics while he was turned out for a bit. It was SO hot this weekend... after he rolled and got dirty, then ran for about 3 seconds, he decided just a jog would do.


----------



## atotton (Aug 18, 2013)

handsome!


----------



## Danielleee (Aug 19, 2013)

Whatta handsome boy


----------



## CMC (Aug 26, 2013)

Laurie, he is maturing so nicely. What a handsome boy! Can't wait to see some of his babies!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 31, 2013)

handsome guy


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 7, 2013)

Handsome did you get him from Diana?


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes, I got him from Diane at DRK. Both his sire and dam are loud leopards as are many of his grandparents. How could he not come out homozygous? LOL I am pretty pleased with his first two foals, a colt and filly, both loud colored and black and whites, so we will see what arrives this spring. I have 2 coming... should be due in late March. Woohoo. Spot has a great disposition and is so easy to work with - really a good boy.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 13, 2013)

I love would to see his foals. Diana is a sweetheart


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 14, 2013)

What a good looking fella - would love to see some pics of his foals from this year.


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2013)

I've always thought he's a sharp looking, handsome boy


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 2, 2014)

He had a colt and a filly in 2013- both black and whites. He has a couple more due this spring in late March or so too.

Here is the colt











Here is the filly..........


----------



## rockin r (Mar 13, 2014)

I really like him <3


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 19, 2014)

Third foal is here, born on St. Patty's morning.... another black and white LOUD blanketed colt.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 20, 2014)

Heeeeeeyyyy!!! Where's the picture???!!! LOL


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2014)

HGFarm said:


> Yes, I got him from Diane at DRK. Both his sire and dam are loud leopards as are many of his grandparents. *How could he not come out homozygous?* LOL I am pretty pleased with his first two foals, a colt and filly, both loud colored and black and whites, so we will see what arrives this spring. I have 2 coming... should be due in late March. Woohoo. Spot has a great disposition and is so easy to work with - really a good boy.


Laurie, he is homozygous for appaloosa, if he is s true fewspot -- getting that appy gene from both mom and dad (only a 50% chance of getting it from each and he hit the jackpot!) that makes him a homozygous appaloosa. I'm not sure what you're saying, but he surely is a HANDSOME boy, and throwing beautifully! Those babies are gorgeous!


----------



## HGFarm (May 15, 2014)

Here are his 2014 foals- a colt and a filly.... will be expecting about four or five foals next year (one mare is sold)


----------

